# automatic coop door



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have seen on here a few people who have built thier own coop doors that raise and lower on timers. I tried and failed several different times and finally just broke down and purchased one. I also went ahead an purchased a small wind turbine, it should produce enough energy to power my coop. 
anyone got any thoughts


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sounds cool, my coop door is left open all the time.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have too many critters hanging out near my house, living in the national forest there really is not much I can do other then trap the smaller varmints and chase the bigger ones off. I have had my coop emptied twice this fall and winter, due to me not closing their pop door. so at the rate of 20 bucks a bird, I have spent way more on birds then I would have on the automatic door, so finially it just became worth its money. the turbine will be make enough power to charge a 12V car battery and also power the coop lights. it requires a wind speed of 8 mph, which is pretty easily obtained where I am.. in the event the wind does not do a good enough job, I do have a small solar charger I will rig in line to keep the battery charged..


----------

